# Char-griller grillin' pro model 3001 gas



## kookie

Just got the new Char-griller Grillin' Pro 3001 gas grill. I guess its a new model. They don't even have in on their website. I got it at Menard's for $144 and from reading the box and manual you can add the side fire box to it. I don't have it together yet, but from the looks and feel of the parts seems to be a well built unit. It has a side burner on it and three seperate burners......I figure I will add the side fire box and then I will be able to smoke using charcoal....Kinda the best of both worlds. I will let you know how it works when I get it together and seasoned......


----------



## pigcicles

When you get it together don't forget to bring us some pics of it.

Is it like the Char-griller Duo with a gas side and a charcoal side?


----------



## kookie

It's kinda like the duo, but out of the box it is only the gas side.......The side fire box is extra......Here are the spec's, porcelain coated cast iron grates, 40,800 btu's, 645 inches of cooking area, 12,000 btu side burner, stainless steel tube burners, 3 burners, electronic ignition, porcelain coated flame shields, dual stacks............I mainly bought it as a grill and thought the side fire box feature would be an added bonous..... I will have to see once I get it together.... I was on char-grillers website looking for a pic, but no luck there..... I know the ad at menards said new model...... I will post pics when I get it together..........


----------



## funh2o

Hey there Kookie, congrats on the new grill.  Sounds like a nice one.  Can't wait to see pics of it.

Happy Smokin

Steve


----------



## kookie

Well I just want to give everyone an update............. I got the grill up together tonight........I am fairly impressed with the construction.......Ran into a few miss aligned holes but nothing to major................ I still need to season it and then give it a test run...........I did send an e-mail to char-griller about their website...........I got a response back from them today.....It said they just haven't got their site updated with the new models yet.....And they did answer the few questions I had too and they were pretty friendly and glad I like their product..........So it seems like they have a pretty good customer service deptment........From as near as I can tell from the pics of the duo, this grillin' pro 3001 is the same gas grill as the one on the duo......It kinda reminds me of a Holland gas grill in a way......It even has a chain with a wire for holding a match to light it if your ignitor gives out......That was what really made ne think of the Holland grills and the dual stacks.............No pic yet....Maybe tomorrow........


----------



## richoso1

Congrats on the new smoker, now how about some pics?


----------



## kookie

Attachment 8590

Attachment 8591

Attachment 8592

Here are some pics of the grill together...............


----------



## smokin' joe

Wow that looks cool, I especially like the lid handle.  Much nicer than the cheapy wood handles they use on some other models.

Good deal and a great price too.


----------



## kookie

Yeah I like the handle better too....I see they use the same one on the duo.... It would be nice if they had a side fire box with this handle style on it......All the sfb's that I have seen have the wood handle on them....... I am thinking of getting the sfb for it after I give the grill a trial.... I like the idea of having a gas grill and a charcoal smoker all in one.....


----------



## cman95

Christmas in March....ain't it great!!


----------



## kookie

Well I couldn't wait till I fired it up to get the sfb........So I pick one up at Menards tonight..........I just need to mount it and season the whole unit...... Maybe this weekend........I will have to say I am impressed on how well char-griller builds their units............I got the side fire box at Menard's for $49.97, alot cheaper then on char-grillers website......I will post some pics when I get it mounted on the gasser..........


----------



## richoso1

Looking forward to some pics... your buddies on the block will be smellin' smoke soon.


----------



## kookie

Well I got the side fire box mounted on the grill tonight............I had to do a few mods to the sfb to get it mounted right.....The spacers were to long for my grill......No big deal, just used a different bolt and a nut for a spacer...........I will get some pics up with the sfb mounted soon........I am not sure yet but I might have to make some kinda bracket or leg for the sfb.....I not really liking how it flexs when I lift up on that end of the grill/sfb.......And to move it I have to lift from the sfb side of grill, wheels on the left side of grill and sfb on right side of grill.................I can see one thing I need to make and that is a plate to go over the hole I had to knock out on the side of the grill to mount the sfb, just in case for some reason I need to use the grill without the sfb mounted to it.......But I still think char-griller makes a heck of a product................


----------



## vegansbeware

Overall, I would say it's a good lookin piece of equipment. But, how good would the main oven be at holding in heat and smoking? Are there holes where the gas line comes through to the main chaimber?


----------



## kookie

Well just got done installing a gasket where the sfb mounts to the grill......I got so more pics for you with the sfb all mounted..............I filled all the extra bolt holes with bolts to help control the smoke and heat loss......

Attachment 8782

Attachment 8783


----------



## mossymo

Congrats Kookie !!!
The burner set up and heat deflector appears to be much different than a Holland Grill, but I have good feelings about you controlling the temperature in your future smokes !!!


----------



## ridgerunner

Congratulations on the grill.  I had thought about the duo model.  I had seen it at a couple of places for around $300, but I opted to go with the CGSP.  I already have a gas grill (although it's 10 years old)  What did you use fo gasket on your SFB?


----------



## kookie

I used a fiberglass rope tape for a furnace/fireplace.....It came with high temp cement good for 2000 degrees.....It was a kit I got at the local farm supply store here.......I got this grill because my old gass grill was taking a dump on me.......I got this unit for 144 bucks and 49 for the sfb..........I still have my little cheifs too......I got the sfb just becuase I want to start to daddle in charcoal........I haven't seen the Duo around here but it looks like a cool unit............


----------



## smoky.125

I know  you got this mostly as a grill but I'm curious to here how it works out for smoking. How will you seal the hole in the bottom (grease drip holes). Are there any dampers on the chimneys to control smoke release?


----------



## js2roch

Hi Kookie. I recently bought the 3001 and SFB.

How do you like this setup? I have a few comments/questions about your mods.

I had the same issues as you with the spacers - i cut my in half but still too long. So, i like your idea of using a nut as a spacer. I'll also use your idea of a gasket and filling all holes with bolts... your gasket was essentially just a rope that sealed up the gap between the sfb and main body? Did you ever add support to the sfb side (i'm also concerned about moving it with the sfb on it).

thanks for the useful post!

justin


----------



## ryanv

Hello all. I just got the 3001 and love it. I would like to get the side firebox but do not want to loose the shelf and mobility of the unit. I am thinking of trying to adapt the two knockout pieces (gas grill and SFB) with flanges. The idea would be something I could attach a metal dryer vent to, leaving the SFB on the ground and routing the smoke to the griller. I am new to smoking though, any ideas or reasons this might not work well? Thanks!


----------



## psychobrew

RyanV said:


> Hello all. I just got the 3001 and love it. I would like to get the side firebox but do not want to loose the shelf and mobility of the unit. I am thinking of trying to adapt the two knockout pieces (gas grill and SFB) with flanges. The idea would be something I could attach a metal dryer vent to, leaving the SFB on the ground and routing the smoke to the griller. I am new to smoking though, any ideas or reasons this might not work well? Thanks!




Don't really have any advice for you, except it might be easier to see if you can add a shelf to the top of the SFB (I've seen some set up like that).

How mobile is the unit?  The SFB does have a handle at the end, and while there may be some flex to the metal (on the grill part -- was only able to check out the charcoal only version and the duo/trio), the handle is strong enough to lift the entire side.

In any case, I would appreciate your input to this post.....


----------



## bloc004

I have the same grill and only use it for grilling.  I wasn't aware that the side fire box was able to be mounted on this grill.  I am curious to know how it works out.  How easy is it to control/ maintain temps?


----------



## smokinfireman

I have the CharGriller pro with the sfb. I have had it for 6 or 7 years now, and use it quit often. The wood handles have held up great, as has rest of the unit. If you are concerned about the loss of smoke and heat, don't be. It WILL take you a bit of practice building a fire and controlling the temp using actual fire, but after 2 or 3 times you will be an old pro at it. Just remember not to build too big a fire, and remember the "low and slow" method for smoking.

I usually put about 20 charcoal brickets in the fire box, and let it get ashy. (Easier to get the fire going) Then I use oak for the heat and either hickory or apple, or both, for the smoke flavoring. All of the chip bags say to soak your chips, but I don't. I try to lay them on a cold spot of the fire. Just add small amounts of wood at a time to prevent too high of a temp.

Good luck and enjoy your new toy. You will absolutly love it. (And so will everyone who eats the food that you cook!!)


----------



## craigjs

Have any of you addressed controlling the air flow out of the dual stacks? If so, how? Just picked one up today (haven't assembled it yet).


----------



## fishbone

Just wondering if you coved the holes in the gas side.ie the bottom. please contact at [email protected]


----------



## frodoboy

I just used some heavy duty wide (18 inch I think) aluminum foil to cover the holes. I mainly used it to keep the bottom clean when grilling but discovered that it works great to keep the heat and smoke in as well. It fits pretty nicely across the bottom of the grill. I'm building a firebox basket next week and have already taken the bottom rack of the firebox out and covered it with the same foil. I took out the top bolt holding the firebox to the grill and put a longer one in. The firebox rack with the foil wrapped around it was then slid under the burners and up to the top of the opening to the firebox and over the longer bolt to hold it in place. Now I have a baffle that directs the smoke and heat from the firebox down to and across the bottom of the grill. Hopefully this will keep the heat in the entire grill from left to right more uniform and also keep the smoke in longer. I also wrapped foil around the right chimney and am going to get a 3 inch high temp flexible ducting tomorrow and attach it to the left chimney and then route it down to the right side an inch or two above the upper grates as suggested in other mods. I'm hoping that the smoke will travel from the firebox under the foil-wrapped rack and to the left side of the grill and then circulate to the right side and up the ducting and out the chimney. I may have to punch a few holes in the rack foil to allow heat to come up on the right side. I haven't tested this yet, maybe tomorrow so it will be interesting to see if it works.

 I'm going to BBQ some Harris Ranch Rib Eyes (best in the West) and some lemon pepper marinated apple plank Ahi tuna filets on Sunday but won't have the basket made yet. I'm still going to fire up the fire box and see how it does. If it works as good as I'm hoping, I will make a more permanent steel mod from the firebox to the grill opening and also put some fiberglass rope around the lids and as suggested earlier, put bolts in all the holes that seem to have no purpose. LOL. The weather is almost spring like here now so its about time to start BBQing again!


----------



## craigjs

I also have a 3001, but without the side box. I like the grill alot.. Question: have you had any balance problems with the side box full of wood? Lots of over hang. I think a full gas cyclinder would counter balance it though.. Please keep us informed, Thanks, CraigJS


----------



## rtbbq2

NIce looking unit Kookie....Bet ya can't wait to get the smoke going out the chinneys...


----------



## dead ringer

I also have the Grillin Pro.  Bent some 1/16 steel to cover the whole bottom (snaps in below tuning rails I added).  Also added tuning plates and baffle.  I remove the burners and deflectors when smoking and cover those holes with 1/16" steel on the inside, magnet on the outside.  Not 100% seal, but pretty good.  For the chimney, I cut the two tabs that hold the cap on, right at the base and bent them out a little.  This creates tension which allows me to slide them up and down.  RTV on all of the joints/seams.  Seal with angle iron on both sides and front using silicone tape and just stuck silicone tape onto back to seal it when closed.

Working well after 1 smoke.  We'll see how it all holds up in the long run.

Some pics of the grill in this thread from my first run this weekend: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120369/first-run-on-the-new-smoker


----------



## smokerog

Hi I have the same grill and love it. Where did you find the extra side fire box? I've looked everywhere online.


----------



## staatus quo

SmokeRog said:


> Hi I have the same grill and love it. Where did you find the extra side fire box? I've looked everywhere online.


Lowe's has it online and in stores. It's just the Char-Griller Table-Top Grill/Side Fire Box.


----------



## ray dunlap

*thank you for the pictures, I looked for a long time to find any, thank you again!*

*is there a "rotisserie  kit" for this unit?? *

*Ray Dunlap*


----------

